# Documents



## SimonOlivier (10 Février 2021)

Bonjour!

Comment je fais pour savoir ce qu'il y a dans "Documents" dans iCloud? 

Je n'utilise pratiquement pas iCloud mais ça n'arrête pas de me dire que mon compte est saturé... 

J'ai 1.4 Go de photos et 2.11 Go de "Documents" ... C'est quoi Documents?? 

Honnêtement j'utilise iCloud juste pour photos (en encore je m'en fou un peu) mais surtout pour Notes que je prends de mon Macbook et iPad et iPhone et que je trouve vraiment utile mais sinon je n'utilise pas vraiment iCloud...

Est-ce que Notes est dans Documents? Je n'en prends pas tant il me semble... Pas 2.11Go!

J'aimerais donc pouvoir entrer dans Documents et voir ce qu'il y a dedans mais je ne sais pas comment ou si c'est possible...?

Merci!


----------



## MrTom (10 Février 2021)

Hello,

Dans ton Finder sur ton Mac, dans la colonne de gauche, tu as un intitulé iCloud Drive.


----------



## SimonOlivier (10 Février 2021)

MrTom a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Dans ton Finder sur ton Mac, dans la colonne de gauche, tu as un intitulé iCloud Drive.



Dans Documents sous l'onglet iCloud Drive il n'y a que 2 dossiers: un "Données utilisateurs Microsoft" (???!!!) et un "RDC Connections"  et ça ne prend que 270Ko si je right-click.

On est loins du 2.11Go...


----------



## MrTom (10 Février 2021)

Si tu es sous Big Sur, tu peux aller dans les Préférences systèmes > Identifiant Apple > Gérer en bas à droite.
Tu auras le détail de ce qui prend 2,11 Go.


----------



## SimonOlivier (10 Février 2021)

MrTom a dit:


> Si tu es sous Big Sur, tu peux aller dans les Préférences systèmes > Identifiant Apple > Gérer en bas à droite.
> Tu auras le détail de ce qui prend 2,11 Go.



J'ai un vieux MacBookAir 2010 donc je suis au maximum possible de High Sierra...


----------



## SimonOlivier (10 Février 2021)

MrTom a dit:


> Si tu es sous Big Sur, tu peux aller dans les Préférences systèmes > Identifiant Apple > Gérer en bas à droite.
> Tu auras le détail de ce qui prend 2,11 Go.


Quand je clic sur "gérer" une fenêtre s'ouvre avec différents icônes mais Documents n'apparait pas... mais est pourtant visible dans la barre de couleur en dessous...


----------



## MrTom (10 Février 2021)

Peux-tu faire une catpture d'écran anonymisée ? Parce que High Sierra, je ne m'en rappelle plus.


----------



## SimonOlivier (10 Février 2021)




----------



## MrTom (10 Février 2021)

Alors là, c'est mystérieux ton histoire  Laissons les autres lire notre discussion, ils pourront certainement nous aider.


----------



## SimonOlivier (10 Février 2021)

MrTom a dit:


> Alors là, c'est mystérieux ton histoire  Laissons les autres lire notre discussion, ils pourront certainement nous aider.


Ok merci!

À défaut d'être con, je suis mystérieux, c'est déjà ça!



Merci quand même pour l'aide précieuse MrTom!


----------



## izel mor (10 Février 2021)

Bonsoir,
Tu as 1,4Go de photos, autant de livres ou pdf, 1,1Go de messages presque 800 Mo de documents, 270 Mo de sauvegarde..
On arrive à 5 Go
Tu peux désactiver Livres si tu ne t’en sers pas


----------



## SimonOlivier (11 Février 2021)

izel mor a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Tu as 1,4Go de photos, autant de livres ou pdf, 1,1Go de messages presque 800 Mo de documents, 270 Mo de sauvegarde..
> On arrive à 5 Go
> Tu peux désactiver Livres si tu ne t’en sers pas


Oui je me doutais bien que c'était probablement des pdf et c'est là ma question initiale, comment faire pour les voir, les récupérer pour pouvoir soit les effacer, soit les enregistrer sur un disque dur externe...?

Quand je clic sur AppleBook ça me donne juste l'option de supprimer et c'est tout... 

Il doit bien y avoir une façon d'entrer dans ce fameux dossier Documents pour pouvoir y faire le ménage avant d'effacer? C'est ce que j'aimerais faire.

Merci!


----------



## SimonOlivier (22 Février 2021)

bump


----------



## izel mor (22 Février 2021)

Bonsoir, 
Je n’avais pas vu ta réponse. 
Tu peux désactiver Livres d’iCloud sans tout effacer. Tes livres ne seront plus sur iCloud, c’est tout.
Pour désactiver Livres tu vas sur iPad dans Réglages > ton identifiant en première ligne> iCloud et tu décoches livres 
Sur Mac, depuis les préférences système > ton identifiant >iCloud Drive sur Catalina et BigSur 
Avant c’était dans préférences système > iCloud > iCloud Drive...si je me souviens bien


----------



## SimonOlivier (23 Février 2021)

Je n’ai plus de pdf sur mon iPad depuis que je l‘ai vider... cependant j’en ai sur mon macbook air et c’est probablement ce qui est sur iCloud.

Avant de sauvegarder et/ou effacer le tout j’aimerais voir ce qu’il y a dans mon dossier documents sur iCloud tout simplement... 

Une action si simple semble vraiment compliquée... 

Est-ce que c’est pcq personne ne sait comment entrer dans documents ou c’est la façon d’Apple de nous faire acheter de l’espace supplémentaire sur iCloud?


----------

